# smallest piranhas?



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

whats the smallest species of piranha?

i mean maximum size.

Are there humane ways to limit a piranhas size so one could have more in a tank?

Thanks


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Limiting a piranha size is not humane in any form. I would say Irritans and Sanchezi are the smallest piranha species. Both fish meant to be held in solitary tanks. Both max out at about 7 inches.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

1. Pristobrycon calmoni
S. irritans
S. sanchezi


----------



## Mughal (Mar 3, 2005)

The Pristobrycon calmoni's max size is 5.9 inches. I thought you may want to know that since it's a very hard fish to find info about.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Out of the smallest ones, I would recommend an irritan. They max out at about 6".


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2005)

Isnt there a Wimple Piranha that grows to be 4''?

--Dan


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Isnt there a Wimple Piranha that grows to be 4''?
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]925811[/snapback]​


Yes they are small







.. But wimple piranha aren't classified as piranhas. They are relatives, no similarities of their jaw structure with the serras and pygos.


----------

